# Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?



## Jayjay2000 (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!!!

Ich möchte mir gerne ein Schlauchboot kaufen und habe zu erst an ein Fishhunter Model gedacht.
Ich habe mich jetzt aber ein bischen mehr damit beschäftigt und mich für einen *SEVYLOR **Fish Ranger FT280 oder 325* entschieden.

Was haltet ihr davon und habt ihr alternativ Vorschläge?

Hier noch der Link!

http://www.angler-oase.de/index.html?zubehoer_schlauchboote_sevylor.htm

Vielen Dank schon mal!

Johannes


----------



## pêcheur67 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Solange Du kein Schlauchboot mit durchgehendem Holz- oder Aluboden nimmst bleibt es eine Wackelnummer. Auch die Stabilität der Außenhülle ist bei diesen Booten nicht so toll. Wenn schon ein Schlauchboot, so würde ich etwas solideres wie z.b. Zodiac, Bombard oder vergleichbares bevorzugen. Ist halt eine Preisfrage.


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Willkommen an/im Board !

Wo willst du es denn einsetzen?

Diese Art von "Badebooten" werden hier oft zu unrecht verachtet. Es kommt eben auf den Einsatz an. Wenn es ein Gelegenheitsboot zum Angeln bei schönen Wetter auf unseren Seen sein sein soll, ist es wirklich ok. 
Die Nachteile sind natürlich auch bei schönem Wetter bei intensiverem Einsatz gegeben wie z.B. das unkonfortable Rudern, wenn du länger schleppen willst oder weiter raus auf den See willst. #h


----------



## Wizard2 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

naja nach dem unfall auf der maas würde ich dir von so einem boot abraten, zumindest wenns auf kanäle oder große seen gehen soll. ich empfehle auch ne schwimmweste!!!

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm hier mal zum nachlesen. mußte etwas runter srollen.


----------



## Jayjay2000 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Hallo!

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten!

Ich wohne in Nordhessen und würde das Boot meisten an der Diemeltalsperre und vielleicht auch mal am Edersee verwenden.

Da ich leider  nicht so viel Zeit habe lohnt es sich für mich nicht mehr als 350 Euro auszugeben.

Was haltet ihr denn von den Sevylor Fishhunter?

Natürlich würde ich auch Schwimmfesten benutzen.


----------



## Jayjay2000 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Hallo!

Ich glaube ich entscheide mich jetzt zwischen dem Modell von oben (*Fish Master FT325)

*und dem* Intex Schlauchboot "Mariner 4"*mit festem Boden. 
Hier der Link:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Hochwert-Angel-S...hZ001QQcategoryZ81637QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem



Welchen würdet ihr nehmen? * 

Gruß Johannes

*


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Viel Spaß mit dem Boot #6 .. und dicke Fische  #h


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Hi Johannis,

Kein Spiegel , keine vernünftige Sitzbank ....... als Badebot ok. Zum Angeln würde ich es mir nicht kaufen. Habe mich selber damal schon aus finz. Gründen schwergetan mir ein ein 500€ Boot zu kaufen. Aber nach diversen Erfahrungen war es letztendlich die richtige Entscheidung.....für mich.


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Johannis,
> 
> Kein Spiegel , ....... .


 
braucht man den, wenn man keinen Motor will? |kopfkrat


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Hallo Toni,


> braucht man den, wenn man keinen Motor will?


 
ähm , warte:


> Zum Angeln würde *ich* es mir nicht kaufen.


Bin also von meinem Anspruch ausgegangen.

Ansonsten ist dein Einwand natürlich berechtigt.


----------



## Jayjay2000 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Mein Maximum liegt in absehbarer Zeit leider so bei 350 Euro und ich werden es auch nicht so häufig nutzen. 

Man kann den Spiegel aber bei beiden nachrüsten, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.

Ich neige im Moment zur "Mariner 4" wegen dem durchgehenden festen Boden.

Welches würdet ihr  mir denn nun empfehlen.


Johannes


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Ist schwer zu sagen Johannes, Von den Ranger/Hunter Booten kann ich nur schlechtes sagen. Und das andere kenn ich nicht um mir da ein Urteil erlauben zu können.
In deiner Situation .............. warscheinlich das Mariner.


----------



## DDK (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

TAch,
glaub mir mit dieses Badebooten  scheißt du  dich nur an, kauf die lieber das Schlauchboot für 350€
Der Vorteil ist, wenn du es nicht mehr brauchst hast du ein hohen Wiederverkaufspreise.
Und man kann auch mal eine richtige Tour unternehmen ich habe auch son Teil und bin damit TOP zufrieden.

Bild1531.jpg


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Moin!

Wollte das von DDK auch gerade vorschlagen, gibt es auch bei unserem Boardpartner 
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/index.php?cat=c316_SolidMarine-Schlauchboote.html


----------



## gründler (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

hi
Finger weg von Badebooten,schlechte Verarbeitung keine Stabilität und und und.Such dir was vernünftiges mit festen Boden,oder such dir ein Gfk Boot das ist eh das beste was Stabi angeht.Alles andere ist am falschen Ende gespart und statt Spaß kommt dann frust!
lg


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

@Torsk / DDK
Na geht doch! Schönes Boot !!!

@gründler,
Recht haste. Aber das größe Agument ist immernoch der Geldbeutel.(Leider)


----------



## HD4ever (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*



Jayjay2000 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Danke für eure schnellen Antworten!
> 
> ...



für große Seen taugt das doch erst recht nix finde ich ....
die kann man als Karpfenangler evtl mal nehmen um ne Montage rauszupaddeln .... aber wenn du damit an großen Gewässern wirklich ab und an einiges zu rudern hast ist so nen Schlauchi wirklich nicht der hit ... 
dann guck mal lieber nach ner gebrauchten GFK Schale die aufs Autodach passt |kopfkrat


auf dem einen Bild in Verbindung mit nem kleinen Motor mit internen Tank ist das bestimmt ganz gut zu benutzen .... aber zum Rudern wirklich nicht ....
dann gibst dafür 350 EUR aus ... und stellst dann kurze Zeit später evtl. fest das Schleppen auf Hechte auch ne Menge fun macht ...  ;-)


----------



## hans 58 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*



Jayjay2000 schrieb:


> Ich wohne in Nordhessen und würde das Boot meisten an der Diemeltalsperre und vielleicht auch mal am Edersee verwenden.
> 
> Da ich leider  nicht so viel Zeit habe lohnt es sich für mich nicht mehr als 350 Euro auszugeben.
> 
> ...



Ob Schwimmweste oder keine, es ist eine Frage der Zeit und Wassertemperatur, wann dein Kreislauf den Geist aufgibt:r

Finger Weg von diesen Badebooten #d

Wenn Du keine Zeit zum Leben hast, dann nur zu, ansonsten empfehle ich Dir, noch etwas zu warten (Sparen) und Dir etwas vernünftiges zu zulegen#6

Siehe den tragischen Unfall auf der Maas, es sollte allen zu denken geben, die mit dem Gedanken *Boot *spielen|bigeyes


----------



## Elbefischer (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Also mal ehrlich Leute ich benutze auch seit Jahren ein Schlauchi und das DDK ist für Binnengewässer absolut ausreichend. Gerade wenn mann den Kosten Nutzen faktor berüksichtigt. 
Aber die Idee für 350€ mal den Gebrauchtmarkt zu durchforsten halte ich auch für richtig. 
Und ein fester Boden ist ein muss !
Gruss Carsten


----------



## Jayjay2000 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Ich glaube ihr habt Recht! Ich schaue mich mal nach einem gebrauchten Boot um.

Wenn jemand von euch eins abzugeben hat und es nicht mein Budget überschreitet dann meldet euch doch.


Gruß

Johannes


----------



## bagsta343 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

........grossen Abstand#6


----------



## bagsta343 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

@gründler,
Recht haste. Aber das größe Agument ist immernoch der Geldbeutel.


das solltest du dir bei einem boot zweimal überlegen....
denke das da die sicherheit,der spass-faktor, die qualität usw...
eine grössere rolle spielen sollte.....

gruss und alles "gute"
der bagsta


----------



## HD4ever (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

mein erstes Angelboot sah in etwa *so* aus und ich habe ca *250 EUR *dafür bezahlt ... auch bei dem Verein ... im Vergleich zu nem Schlauchi sollte da keine Frage aufkommen denke ich ....
der wirklich einzige Grund der für das Schlauchboot spricht ist das du das Teil zusammenlegen und dann in den Keller packen kannst ... sonst fällt mir irgendwie keiner ein .......
mit etwas Gedult wirst du für 350 schon nen schönes Boot bekommen !!! :m


----------



## Deep Sea (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Das richtige Schlauchboot für den Edersee:vik:


----------



## Kaljan (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

ich bin auch auf der such nach einem boot, doch ich möchte es lediglich fürs anfütter und herausbringen meiner montagen nutzen. 
Würde ein Fishhunter-Boot reichen??


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*



Kaljan schrieb:


> ich bin auch auf der such nach einem boot, doch ich möchte es lediglich fürs anfütter und herausbringen meiner montagen nutzen.
> Würde ein Fishhunter-Boot reichen??



Grundsätzlich ja! 
Jedoch kannst Du mal für Dich selber überdenken wie lange
die dünne PVC Plane diese Belastung aushält.

Das Fahren/Rudern mit so einem Boot ist dabei die geringste
Belastung ehrer das Slippen und Lagern am Ufer (Steine, Äste, Muscheln usw...)

Aber wie gesagt grundsätzlich ja, da man ja nur Entfernungen
zurück legt die man zur Not auch schwimmen könnte.


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*



> Würde ein Fishhunter-Boot reichen??


 
Als Badebot ja. Zum angeln nein.


----------



## schwedenklausi (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

oder dieses ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*



Jayjay2000 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Danke für eure schnellen Antworten!
> 
> ...


leider hat unser boardi auch am falschen ende gespart.vor über 30 jahre ist mir aufgrund von geldmangel auch ein schlauchi geplatzt deswegen nie wieder schlauchi ohne gfk boden


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*



schwedenklausi schrieb:


> oder dieses ?


mit den dingern würde ich auch fahren OHNE ANGST |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Torsk1 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*



schwedenklausi schrieb:


> oder dieses ?


 
Alter Schwede was ist das denn|supergri


----------



## Jayjay2000 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Hallo!

Ich habe mir jetzt für 300 Euro auf dem Bordi Flomarkt ein Wiking Oktant gekauft.
Was haltet ihr davon?
Kann mir jemand einen günstigen Motor (Führerscheinfrei) empfehlen? Er darf allerdings wirklich nicht viel kosten da ich jetzt kein großes Polzter mehr habe.

Gruß

Johannes


----------



## Jayjay2000 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Schlauchboot?*

Hallo!

Ich kann einen RHINO VX-28 für unter 100 Euro bekommen und er ist nur 3 mal benutzt worden. Was haltet ihr davon und reicht der für mein Schlauchi?


Gruß

Johannes


----------

